# In Between Baths



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OK so when your dog is in between baths what kind of products do you all use to keep them smelling fresh? I know you can buy the doggie fragrance spray but I wasn't sure if it would dry out their coat and my friend said put baby powder but I wasn't sure of that either don't want her to get dry flaky skin.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You can rub their coat down with apple cider vinegar. But for the most part GSDs aren't a smelly breed. As long as their diet is good and they are healthy, they tend to not smell. The only time my dog gets an odor is when he doesn't dry properly after swimming.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wouldn't put anything perfumey on my dogs, but Earthbath has some nice grooming spritzes that are full of skin and coat conditioners, and are also scented: Spritzes :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care

They have grooming wipes too: Wipes :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

This may sound silly, but since my two are SO active I only bathe them when absolutely necessary (ie, a romp in the ocean, a pond, mud puddle, or when super duper sandy). 

The rest of the time, I do one of two things:

1- grab a towel, douse it with water, and rub all over their body

2- spray them down with water, then buff dry with a towel 

This reactivates the smell from whatever shampoo I used last AND gets whatever grim might have stuck to their coat


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you all ! To me she smells fine but the hubby is complaining he's a pain so I told him I would work on it lol anything to keep him quiet so that he leaves me alone haha


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Jaeger smells a little bit, mostly because the big doofus is still squatting when he pees and I think he sometimes gets a little on him. MAN UP, JAEGER! (I know it takes awhile for male dogs to figure it all out). However, thanks to one elderly dog with a noxious gas problem and a Doodle with a skin condition . . .mostly you'd never know Jaeger ever smells at all, lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BellaLuna said:


> Thank you all ! To me she smells fine but the hubby is complaining he's a pain so I told him I would work on it lol anything to keep him quiet so that he leaves me alone haha


 
sounds like my husband sometimes. He knows better than to complain. I'm the one who sticks my nose in their fur and dont notice anything. I always tell him he's crazy and if he thinks they need a bath, he can be the one to bath them lol


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Muneraven said:


> Jaeger smells a little bit, mostly because the big doofus is still squatting when he pees and I think he sometimes gets a little on him. MAN UP, JAEGER!
> 
> I think it's cute when males squat lol How old is Jaeger?


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> sounds like my husband sometimes. He knows better than to complain. I'm the one who sticks my nose in their fur and dont notice anything. I always tell him he's crazy and if he thinks they need a bath, he can be the one to bath them lol


Yup I do the same thing I even have my friends smell her to see who's the crazy 1 and they laugh and say were both nuts as everyone is inhaling our dog lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BellaLuna said:


> Yup I do the same thing I even have my friends smell her to see who's the crazy 1 and they laugh and say were both nuts as everyone is inhaling our dog lol


 
love it! thats awesome. I have ONE friend who would actually sniff my dog. All my other friends would look at me like I'm nuts. The only reason Shasta got a bath last week was because she got into something sticky in the yard. She's all soft and fluffy again. I usually give a bath every season. bout it.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> You can rub their coat down with apple cider vinegar. But for the most part GSDs aren't a smelly breed. As long as their diet is good and they are healthy, they tend to not smell. The only time my dog gets an odor is when he doesn't dry properly after swimming.


This is an interesting one. I hadn't heard of using vinegar before. Does it not send your dogs into a sneezing fit? (If I ever use vinegar to clean something on the floor, the dogs smell it and then sneeze about 10 times afterwards. lol)

My dogs don't really smell of anything. They often get an "earthy" smell when they've been out running in mud, but that's about it.

The only exception to this is when they manage to find fox poo, which they will inevitably roll in. Then they smell like dying.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i brush my dog a lot. in between baths i don't use
anything.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Rua said:


> This is an interesting one. I hadn't heard of using vinegar before. Does it not send your dogs into a sneezing fit? (If I ever use vinegar to clean something on the floor, the dogs smell it and then sneeze about 10 times afterwards. lol)
> 
> My dogs don't really smell of anything. They often get an "earthy" smell when they've been out running in mud, but that's about it.
> 
> The only exception to this is when they manage to find fox poo, which they will inevitably roll in. Then they smell like dying.


ACV is a natural deodorizer. No, it doesn't make him sneeze, nor any of the fosters I've used it on. I use vinegar to clean too, but white vinegar, and they don't seem to mind that either.

More info on ACV:

Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I can definitely try the apple cider vinegar we have it on hand b/c my hubby drinks it to keep his heartburn at bay.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are many "waterless" shampoos out there, either in spray or powder form, which you just spray or sprinkle on the dry dog, and towel/brush it off--no rinsing. They are safe to use between baths and don't seem to contribute to dry skin. #1 All Systems makes a good one, as does Bio-Groom.


----------



## TrinaAnn (Oct 12, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> You can rub their coat down with apple cider vinegar. But for the most part GSDs aren't a smelly breed. As long as their diet is good and they are healthy, they tend to not smell. The only time my dog gets an odor is when he doesn't dry properly after swimming.


I have to try the Apple Cider Vinegar!


----------

